# Sage DB steam boiler



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would anyone know if it is possible to increase the temp on the steam boiler?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Would anyone know if it is possible to increase the temp on the steam boiler?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never thought to look there! I want to turn it up a bit and see if I can steam faster and hotter


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

i saw it on one of the reviews about the advanced menu before i bought one, ill be interested to see if this improves the milk


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

out of interest, you still running 7bar? Im wondering if its possible to get a coarser grind (more fluffy) while lowering pressure to 9bar. im thinking its not doable :/ or maybe i could put the firmer spring in the eazytamp to increase tamp pressure...hhmmmmm


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

craigsalisbury said:


> out of interest, you still running 7bar? Im wondering if its possible to get a coarser grind (more fluffy) while lowering pressure to 9bar. im thinking its not doable :/ or maybe i could put the firmer spring in the eazytamp to increase tamp pressure...hhmmmmm


My grinder is still running in. Shots tend to pull between 5 and 7 bar but I will be aiming for about 6 bar once things settle down. When I originally set my first Sage down to 6 bar the difference in taste of shots was amazing. I was getting fruit from beans which should not have had any fruit in it! I prefer to grind finer and tamp lighter. Pulling a 30 second shot, I find the flow does not really start until about 12 seconds. At the 20 second point it wants to be about 10 to 12 gms and by the time it gets to 30 when everything works out it is 30 gms plus or minus a couple, which is my sort of area


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

might give that a play tomorrow







got nothing else to do


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I adjusted the steam boiler to 140. Have steamed milk twice now. it is definitely faster but the microfilm builds up towards the end so a slightly different technique is needed, but am going to stick with it. Does 140 sound about right?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I adjusted the steam boiler to 140. Have steamed milk twice now. it is definitely faster but the microfilm builds up towards the end so a slightly different technique is needed, but am going to stick with it. Does 140 sound about right?


I did the same this morning, but i suck at milk anyway so i didnt really notice any difference


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

craigsalisbury said:


> I did the same this morning, but i suck at milk anyway so i didnt really notice any difference


I found that is left in deep until the jug starts to warm in your hand then bring it up to just below the surface the swirl starts and like magic, so does the foam....did you find it faster?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I found that is left in deep until the jug starts to warm in your hand then bring it up to just below the surface the swirl starts and like magic, so does the foam....did you find it faster?


I think its definitely faster, I was steaming about 350ml for the wifes latte







which i normally start steaming, then hit the shot and its still steaming when the shot is finished. but not today.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I've raised the steam temp on our DB to 140 as well, definitely faster though still getting to grips with foaming lactose free milk which seems to do nothing and then suddenly produces gobs of the stuff - not much use for latte art but great for plasticine modelling or sumfink


----------

